# clamp or bolt my 20hp?



## mivison (Nov 21, 2012)

Just bought a 1986 sylvan with a 20hp merc on it. It has holes for bolts I think. Does any one here bolt there motor that small to there transom?


----------



## rickybobbybend (Nov 21, 2012)

Absolutely, bolt 'er on. And absolutely post some pics.


----------



## mivison (Nov 21, 2012)

You bet. Will post a pick tomorrow


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 21, 2012)

I feel there is no need to bolt that size motor unless your afraid somebody is going to steal it,which by bolting it would make it hardener to steal.
I have a 40hp Merc that I run & it isn't bolted.


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 21, 2012)

Clamp it tight and forget about it. Makes it easier to remove for winter storage if needed also. If it is remote steer then bolting might be the better option.


----------



## Gramps50 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a tiller 20 hp Merc and it's clamped on, not had an issue. I make it a habit to check the clamps each time I go out.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 22, 2012)

You definitely don't need to bolt it for operation purposes but it does add a bit of security when it comes to preventing theft. I don't have mine bolted either.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 22, 2012)

Yup.. clamp it on and go..

If you want security get one of these..

https://www.perfprotech.com/outboard-motor-lock-781-758000/product/48170


----------



## mivison (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks all. clamp it is.
one more question. 
Do you use a transom saver for a motor that size?


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 22, 2012)

mivison said:


> Thanks all. clamp it is.
> one more question.
> Do you use a transom saver for a motor that size?


If you have a lot of ground clearance and can tow the boat with the motor down it isnt necessary. If not then it would be a good idea. I have a 20 hp 4 stroke Merc and I haul it in the down position in reverse gear to lock it in place and keep it from bouncing up and down.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2012)

By all means....bolt the engine in place. Not only will it help prevent theft but will also prevent the engine from coming off the back of the boat during a sharp turn. No, the bolts do not do anything while running in a straight line but in a turn....they do alot! The engine will swing up and its gone! 
Also, as time goes, on the transom compresses and the clamp screws begin to loosen as a result, that is when you will go....."should have bolted it on"
I cannot tell you the number of customers I have seen through the years that have come in looking for replacement 9.9-15hp engines as a result of just using the clamp screws and the engines jumping off the back of their boats. Just read of a 25hp coming off the back of a Gheenoe in another forum on the first weekend of usage. That young fellow was lucky and found the engine three days later. It is running again and is now bolted in place.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 23, 2012)

mivison said:


> Thanks all. clamp it is.
> one more question.
> Do you use a transom saver for a motor that size?


I won't tow mine without one, but around here we end up towing our boats on some pretty rough ground at times and that puts added stress on the transom if the motor is bouncing around. I've seen several boats with the transoms cracking from the bouncing. If you only tow your boat on smooth pavement and don't have to worry about ground clearance, then you might not have to worry about it. 

I think that the majority of the ones I've seen damaged, happened because they left the motor in forward gear when they loaded the boat on the trailer. This left the motor lock disengaged, so any time they hit a pothole or bump, the motor bounced up then it would slam back down.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2012)

Use bolts and a saver - both will help


----------



## Bailey Boat (Nov 24, 2012)

In most localities a small engine that can be lifted by one person will "walk away" at the first opportunity. My 25 Merc, 4stroke is not only bolted but it has McGard locks on 2 of the bolts. Lots of luck to whoever tries..... BTW, I shoot first and ask questions later....


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bailey Boat said:


> In most localities a small engine that can be lifted by one person will "walk away" at the first opportunity. My 25 Merc, 4stroke is not only bolted but it has McGard locks on 2 of the bolts. Lots of luck to whoever tries..... BTW, I shoot first and ask questions later....



Agree
in all honestly it depends on where the boat is kept. A Bud of mine had his '74 18 hp Rude stolen off the back of his 14 ft. Lund boat. Whoever did it left drag marks down the gravel alley, either too weak,stoned or intoxicated to actually pick it up. He used to live in suburbs. I live out in the country, no probs here. But as a rule I do check the clamps before I launch the boat.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Nov 25, 2012)

Speaking of the clamps, on past boats where I didn't bolt to the transom I would index the clamp handles to the inside and put a heavy duty wire tie through the holes so they couldn't loosen unless I cut the tie.......Kept me from worrying and wondering......


----------



## mivison (Nov 25, 2012)

:lol: Thanks all!

now i think i'm going to blot it on and buy a transom saver


----------

